# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Hollyoaks Little Christmas Spoilers

## moonstorm

CHRISTMAS SPOILERS (Courtesy of The Sun Magazine)

* Jasmine horrifies her family when she reveals that she wants to be a boy but is distraught by thier harsh reaction- so she takes scissors to her wrists. She then intends to run away with Bart. But Bart finds the truth to hard to handle and breaks up with her.

* Sparks continue to fly between Carl, Mercedes and Riley

*Cheryl is determined to find a man for New Year's- will her Christmas wishes come true?

* The students take to internet dating. Texas bags herself a hot speciman whilst Darren and Nancy have less success but find they have an awful lot in common. Inspired by Texa's success, India decides to give online dating a try- but there's horrific consequences when India fails to return the next morning.

----------

Dazzle (25-11-2010), lizann (13-12-2010), tammyy2j (25-11-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Cheryl would be good with Warren 

BTW when does Warren come out of hiding?

----------


## tammyy2j

> CHRISTMAS SPOILERS (Courtesy of The Sun Magazine)
> 
> * Jasmine horrifies her family when she reveals that she wants to be a boy but is distraught by thier harsh reaction- so she takes scissors to her wrists. She then intends to run away with Bart. But Bart finds the truth to hard to handle and breaks up with her.
> 
> * Sparks continue to fly between Carl, Mercedes and Riley
> 
> *Cheryl is determined to find a man for New Year's- will her Christmas wishes come true?
> 
> * The students take to internet dating. Texas bags herself a hot speciman whilst Darren and Nancy have less success but find they have an awful lot in common. Inspired by Texa's success, *India decides to give online dating a try- but there's horrific consequences when India fails to return the next morning*.


Hollyoaks will be rocked by an unusual murder storyline this Christmas, its producer has revealed.

The teen soap's boss Paul Marquess said the plotline will spark a "massive" storyline for the new year.

He told Inside Soap: "We've got the coolest murder happening around Christmas."

He went on: "That kicks off a massive storyline for next year, and involves lots of characters. It's told in a way that we haven't done a murder before - I'm excited by it."

----------


## moonstorm

Hollyoaks murder big spoiler


Hollyoaks promised us a massive murder by the end of the year – and it’s finally here! India isn’t impressed when Tex tries internet dating – until she chaperones her sister on a date and the mystery man turns out to be hot. Fancying a Christmas romance, India sets up a date for herself, but when Nancy and Tex are too busy to ensure her safety from afar, she heads off to meet her online date alone… only to discover something doesn’t add up. Before her friends realise she’s missing, India has met a grizzly end after being murdered and buried in some woods, wrapped in an old carpet. Hmm, there’s nothing like a murder to make you feel festive.
http://www.virginmedia.com/tvradio/f...-corrie-p2.php

So it's India!!

----------

Dazzle (30-11-2010), tammyy2j (30-11-2010)

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks bosses have officially announced a dark new storyline which will see India Longford murdered after an experiment with online dating goes horribly wrong.

The new plotline kicks off later this month as India - played by Beth Kingston - and her fellow students all become inspired to look for love on the internet.

Despite initially being concerned about the dangers of online dating, India puts her fears aside and sets herself up with a mystery man through her computer. Keen to stay safe, she recruits her sister Texas and friend Nancy as chaperones for their first meeting - but faces disappointment when her suitor doesn't show up as planned.

Humiliated and lonely, India is ready to give up on her dating dream - but she then receives a text from her love interest asking her to meet him elsewhere. Making a fatal mistake, she leaves the others behind and prepares herself for a romantic time.

En route to the meeting point, India finds herself grabbed in a dark and empty alleyway and she is horrified when her attacker says: "Your profile didn't do you justice." The next day, India's dead body is discovered, leading to heartbreak and horror for the residents of Hollyoaks.

While devising the shock storyline, the Hollyoaks team worked closely with the University of Central Lancashire's Cyberspace Research Unit in a bid to raise awareness of internet safety.

Speaking on behalf of the Research Unit, Dr Jo Bryce commented: "If the storyline can remind one young person to protect themselves when engaging in online activity, then that can only be a positive thing. Too many youngsters think they are immune to online risks and this storyline is a reminder that you don't always know who you're talking to online."

Hollyoaks' series producer Paul Marquess added: "This is a terrifying murder that highlights the dangers of meeting strangers online. The storyline, which launches at Christmas, will take us right through 2011 and audiences will be gripped to find out if the dangerous killer will strike again."

The sinister murderer is played by actor Jeff Rawle, best known for his role as Amos Diggory in Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire and for portraying George in Drop the Dead Donkey.

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks newcomer Jeff Rawle has promised that there will be some big surprises in store on the soap once his sinister storyline gets underway.

Earlier this week, it was announced that the former Harry Potter actor had been cast as a scary new character named Cameron, who will murder student India Longford (Beth Kingston) in a shocking Christmas plotline.

The tragedy takes place after India starts chatting to Cameron over the internet, believing him to be a young admirer, rather than an older man with dark intentions.

Speaking to Inside Soap about the internet danger plot, Rawle commented: "People think that things like this will never happen to them but as we all know, it can go very wrong - and it does for India."

Asked whether Cameron will be caught, he replied: "I reckon the truth will be revealed at some point, but probably not for a while yet. I think the writers want to keep the story running for a little while. Cameron is a very interesting and complex character and there are a lot of massive surprises coming up."

Hollyoaks' series producer Paul Marquess recently said that the new storyline will "highlight the dangers of meeting strangers online".

----------


## alan45

the festive season takes a dark turn on Hollyoaks as the soap's murder storyline begins just before Christmas.

Having experimented with internet dating and arranged a meeting with an interested party, India is expecting to come face-to-face with a young admirer - but instead she ends up being attacked by the sinister Cameron in a dark and abandoned alley.

After killing the defenceless student, Cameron covers India's body in some rolled-up carpet and dumps it in the woods - where it's discovered the next day.

With a killer on the loose in the village, will the truth be uncovered or could Cameron be free to strike again?



This scene airs 23rd December

----------

Dazzle (12-12-2010)

----------


## lizann

I hope he murders a few more also

----------


## Perdita

Beth Kingston has warned that there are "upsetting" scenes in store on Hollyoaks as her character departs the soap in a dark internet danger storyline.

As announced earlier this month, the actress's alter ego India Longford is to be murdered by a man she meets on an online dating website this Christmas.

Speaking to Holy Soap about the shock plotline, Kingston explained: "It's going to be very upsetting because it comes as such a shock in the episode. 

"She is in such a happy mood, she thinks she's found the one and she's talking about the future and is really hopeful about everything. And it's such a horrible thing that happens."

India's attacker is an older man named Cameron (Jeff Rawle), who remains undetected after he dumps her body in the woods, leaving viewers to wonder whether he could strike again.

Kingston added: "My tummy did go slightly when I was filming the final part when he goes to attack me and when he slams the boot down, which is supposed to have my body in it. I did feel a bit sick, but just because it's a horrible subject, but I really enjoyed the challenge."

India's murder takes place in a double bill of Hollyoaks airing on Thursday, December 23 from 6.00pm on Channel 4.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' series producer Paul Marquess has confirmed that the soap's sinister new character Cameron will be a dangerous presence in the village "throughout 2011".

Earlier this month, it was officially announced that the new arrival will murder student India Longford (Beth Kingston) in a dark Christmas storyline.

India makes contact with Cameron when she experiments with online dating, but her search for love goes tragically wrong when her internet 'admirer' attacks her in a dark and abandoned alley before dumping her body in the woods.

Writing on the official Hollyoaks website, Marquess teased: "Christmas sees the beginning of one of Hollyoaks' darkest ever stories - when a serial killer arrives in the village.

"Choosing an innocent and trusting student as his first victim, this mild-mannered killer is set to wreak havoc in Hollyoaks throughout 2011. Who will be his next victim? And when, if ever, will he be found out?"

Jeff Rawle - who plays the killer - recently promised that there will be "massive surprises" for viewers as the plot continues.

Show bosses have said that they want India's murder to promote the importance of internet safety.

----------


## alan45

Finally, in the aftermath of India's murder in Hollyoaks, Nancy pays a visit to the crime scene as the shocking loss of her friend sinks in.

However, she's not alone as India's killer Cameron is also there and there's another dark moment in store as he takes a length of cord from his pocket and approaches Nancy from behind…

Could Cameron be about to strike again?

----------


## Katy

Which ones India?

----------


## alan45

This is her

----------

Katy (19-12-2010)

----------


## Katy

ah i remember, shes not done much for me in her time so thats quite a big storyline as her exit!!

----------

